# Wer fischt die Shimano Antares CX 300 MH



## Ollistricker (30. Dezember 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
ich möchte mir gern die oben genannte Rute zum Mefo-fischen kaufen. Leider ist bei mir kein Händler in der nähe, bei dem ich sie mal begutachten oder testen könnte. Wer von euch fischt genau diese Rute und kann mir eine klare Auskunft über sie geben. Aktion der Rute, bis zu welchem Ködergewicht kann man die noch voll durchziehen, Verarbeitung usw. 

Hoffe es kann mir jamand weiterhelfen.

Wünsch euch einen guten Rutsch und ein erfolgreiches, neues Jahr


----------



## Reverend Mefo (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wer fischt die Shimano Antares CX 300 MH*

Moin,

Ich fische eine Antares AX 300 H, falls Dir das ggf. weiterhilft (älteres Vorgängermodell). Kannst Dich in dem Fall ja mal per PN melden


----------



## Ollistricker (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wer fischt die Shimano Antares CX 300 MH*

Dank dir Reverend Mefo, aber es sollte schon genau dieses Modell sein, da sich laut Hersteller, doch einiges geändert hat zum Vorgängermodell. Ich zitiere " Der Blank aus XT200 Kohlefaser und Biofibre Fasern, hergestellt nach der neuen High Pressure Carbon-Technologie, ist leichter und bis zu 40% stärker als beim Vorgängermodell". 
Also, falls jemand genaue Infos hat, her damit


----------



## Reverend Mefo (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wer fischt die Shimano Antares CX 300 MH*

Stärker braucht die gar nicht sein, ansonsten brauchst Du die mit Geflochtener nicht zu fischen, oder nur mit sehr, sehr sensibler Bremse. :q#h

PS: Und ich hoffe, Shimano bekommt das mit der Qualität der verarbeiteten Materialien am Griff nun auch besser hin. Die "schicke" chromfarbene Beschichtung der Metallteile war nämlich nach nur sehr kurzer Zeit Geschichte. Sofern da also auch heute nicht korrekt verchromt oder einbrennlackiert wird, wage ich mal zu behaupten, dass dieser Effekt sehr schnell wieder auftreten wird.


----------



## Ollistricker (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wer fischt die Shimano Antares CX 300 MH*

Ok, ich weiß ja nicht wie stark das Vorgängermodell ist. Habe bis jetzt das ältere Modell der Technium DF AX 300MH gefischt und bin damit immer gut zurecht gekommen. Damit kann ich 30 gramm Blinker Voll durchziehen, wenn es denn mal sein muß. Normalerweise fische ich Blinker zwischen 10 und 25 gramm.


----------



## Ollistricker (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wer fischt die Shimano Antares CX 300 MH*

Fischt den wirklich niemand hier diese Rute???


----------



## Ollistricker (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wer fischt die Shimano Antares CX 300 MH*

Kleiner Schubs nach oben, weil immer noch aktuell.


----------



## Allrounder0872 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wer fischt die Shimano Antares CX 300 MH*

Moinsen,
Also ich habe mir von dem Modell gleich 2 geholt bin äußerst
zufrieden damit. Ich benutze die Ruten hauptsächlich zum zanderangeln. Letzte Woche hatte ich sie das erstemal zum Mefo fischen mit. Blinker mit 30gr kein Problem, die Rute liegt finde ich sehr gut in der Hand und hat ein ziemlich hartes Rückgrat. Wenn noch was wissen willst einfach fragen.


----------



## Ollistricker (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wer fischt die Shimano Antares CX 300 MH*

Hallo allrounder,
vielen Dank erstmal für deine Antwort. :m Du schreibst das die Rute ein zielich hartes Ruckgrad hat. Vielleicht zu hart zum Mefo-fischen? Reicht da evtl die M-Version, also WG zwischen 10 und 30 Gramm? Natürlich auch in 3m. Die Rute kommt auch hier bei mir am Forellensee und Fluß zum einsatz. Mehr als 30 Gramm werde ich damit nie werfen, da ich für die Zander ne andere Rute habe. Vielleicht könntest du mit noch einen Gefallen tun und mal den Griff nachmessen. Gesamt-Grifflänge und von unterhalb der Rolle bis zum unteren Ende. Wäre sehr hilfreich für mich. 
Habe grad nochmal ein bißchen nachgeforscht, kann es sein das es diese Rute garnicht in der M-Version (WG 10-30Gramm) gibt? 
Vielen Dank im voraus


----------



## Allrounder0872 (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wer fischt die Shimano Antares CX 300 MH*

Sag mal ich fische die BX ist dir damit auch geholfen? Sorry da habe ich mich vertan, war zu dem Zeitpunkt unterwegs#q


----------



## Ollistricker (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wer fischt die Shimano Antares CX 300 MH*

BX oder CX, so groß wird der Unterschied bei der Grifflänge, zwischen den beiden Rutenserien hoffentlich nicht sein. Wäre ein netter Zug von dir wenn du mir die Maße mal geben könntest. Dann habe ich einen Anhaltspunkt.
Danke #6


----------



## Allrounder0872 (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wer fischt die Shimano Antares CX 300 MH*

Also der Griff von der BX ist 46,8cm von Rollenhaltermitte bis Griffende. Ich benutze das gute Stück auch vom BB aus ist aber schon knapp zu Handeln.


----------



## Ollistricker (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wer fischt die Shimano Antares CX 300 MH*

Dank dir Allrounder. Die Grifflänge scheint wohl in etwa Standart zu sein bei den normalen Spinnruten. Bei der Technium ist er genau so lang. Ich fische nur von der Küste und nicht vom Bellyboot also ist das genau das richtige für mich.


----------



## Allrounder0872 (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wer fischt die Shimano Antares CX 300 MH*

Ja die Technium fische ich auch nehme sie gerne zum Zanderangeln hier in der Elbe. Ist auch nen netter Stock und etwas erschwinglicher als die Antares.


----------



## Ollistricker (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wer fischt die Shimano Antares CX 300 MH*

So, ich wollte nochmal Danke für die Antworten sagen. Werde mir die Rute bei Gelegenheit bestellen und dann spätestens im April, den Mefo´s auf Fünen damit auf die Schuppen rücken. Somit ist dieser Trööt dann auch abgeschlossen.
Gruß aus Schweden


----------

